# 4 Oz Every 7 Days Ultimate Grow Cabinet Virtually Silent!!!



## DarkSlayer420 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have been watching DrBudgreengenes for quite some time now and many other grows from this site as well as many others. When I first started out I had no clue what to do, so many people were growing so many different ways it was simply impossible to keep up with them all. So I took the knowledge I have gained over the years and came up with a setup that gives me a little over 4 Oz's every week. Before I could start I had to piece together what materials I would need, and these are the main things I thought of being the most essential in a grow op.

*Bud Dryer* - Most people take this for granted but it is the most important part of the process, if you screw this up your crop is a waste of time. It should be completely dark and have good airflow to avoid mold and other issues with heat.

*Veg Room* - I will need this space for my mothers and for rooting her clones. Each clone will take 6-7 days to root and then be placed in the flower chamber.

*Flower Room* - I will need this space to put the clones in when they have finished rooting in the veg room.

*How it works?* - I bought 6 Feminized Serious Seeds White Russian from The Attitude a while back and planted 2 of the seeds each in a 4 Gal black square pot with FoxFarm Ocean Forest Soil (2 cup soil to 1 cup perlite mix). The mothers were vegged for 1 month so I had 2 beautiful bushy moms (Mom A and Mom B) to take healthy cuttings from. I started the process by taking 8 4" cuttings from Mom A that were dipped in root powder and placed in green 1 liter bottles with the same soil mix as the mothers, and left in the veg room for 6-7 days to root. Once those 8 4" clones have rooted they are placed in the flower chamber. Now Mom A has had a week to recover from her first cutting but she still needs time to heal and grow, so now we take 8 4" cuttings from Mom B and again dip them in root powder and leave in the veg room for 6-7 days to start a good root system. Once these clones have rooted they are placed in the flower chamber and now Mom A has had 2 full weeks to fill up with new growth and is ready for her 8 4" cuttings again. My flower room (when full) has nine 1liter bottles across the front and is eight 1liter bottles deep making a total of 72 plants in a 2ft x 2ft space. The nine 1Liter bottles across the front of the cabinet symbolize the 9 weeks of flowering that is required for Serious Seeds White Russian (which is right around 63 days or 9 weeks). When I first started it took 9 weeks to fill the whole cabinet up since I was only adding 8 cuttings every 7 days. Once the ninth week was up the first 8 cuttings I put in were now 9 weeks old and ready for harvest so they are pulled and placed in the top bud dryer which is completely dark with nice airflow. With a 600w HPS I yield from 14-21 grams dry from each plant. So if im pulling 8 every 7 days lets just say I only get 14 per plant thats still 4 Oz. Most of the time the 8 clones I pull give me a little over 5 Oz but sometimes little under 5 Oz. Just depends on things like me replacing my bulbs within adequate time and keeping the lights as close as possible without burning, temps, airflow, ect. I have included a pic of my grow cabinet at bottom. I used two of the shelves to seperate the veg from flower and two more of the shelves to seperate the bud dryer from the veg and flower. My cabinet is 2ft Deep x 4ft wide x 6ft tall that leaves 2ft deep x 2ft width x 4ft tall for veg and flower rooms and 2ft deep x 4ft width x 2ft tall bud dryer. My veg and flower lights are aircooled, cool air is brought in by a port in the bottom of each room and pushed out through a port at the top of each room this insure a perfect draft of airflow. Tell me if you guys see any ways I can improve this to yield more. I think a big reason why yields are so good with this is because I am literally using every square inch of my 2x2 ft space for budsite growth. And since I only put 8 clones in every 7 days the plants are all in different steps of flowering so some are only at the explosive growth step and some are at the bud develpment stage and others are at the stage where the buds just swell some havnt even shown sex yet. We all know light spectrum and plants use different spectrums for different stages of flowering just like they do in veg growth. I think that because only the plants in weeks 4-9 are going to be using the 600w for bud growth meaning they will get more use of the light on those plants than if all the plants in my box were at the bud growth stage. let me hear your guys ideas to maybe make this grow even better all input is appreciated. Good smoking to ya fellas!!!


----------



## chasmtz (Aug 14, 2011)

im trying to do a perpetual but on a larger scale yet not cropping as often in order to keep my #'s down and stay legal to my card. I'm trying to crop 12 plants every 2 months, while vegging for 2 months, 4 months total. I like your setup. What Im saying is that you are already doing a seriously good job with your space and it sounds as if you couldnt do any better. A homemade CO2 bottle could be made from a small bottle that might help increase yields though


----------



## DarkSlayer420 (Aug 14, 2011)

chasmtz said:


> im trying to do a perpetual but on a larger scale yet not cropping as often in order to keep my #'s down and stay legal to my card. I'm trying to crop 12 plants every 2 months, while vegging for 2 months, 4 months total. I like your setup. What Im saying is that you are already doing a seriously good job with your space and it sounds as if you couldnt do any better. A homemade CO2 bottle could be made from a small bottle that might help increase yields though


When I built my cabinet I left lots of ideas for future upgrades in case something didn't go right (like temps, airflow, humidity, ect). About the CO2, I have left 2" of free space around the inside perimeter of the cabinet so that if I chose to ever do CO2 I can have the small tank hang from the inside of the cabinet (not a large CO2 tank but the baby tanks or whatever they are called) and then build a stand out of pvc and attach the CO2 hose to the stand so that when the CO2 kicks on my exhaust fan will kick off insuring the CO2 stays in the flower chamber as it sprays towards the center from all side of the cabinet. The CO2 would look something like the picture below.


----------



## munch box (Aug 14, 2011)

your grow cabinet is only 2x4 You could use every mm of that 2x2 space for bud growth and still not come anywhere near 4 zips a week. How are you cropping out every week? you grow in a cabinet bro?


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 14, 2011)

You space for flower is 2x2 and your pulling 4 zips every 7 days?????????????


----------



## munch box (Aug 14, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> You space for flower is 2x2 and your pulling 4 zips every 7 days?????????????


thats what I said. And also in his origional post it says that he puts 8 plants in there every 7 days. He says hes got 72 plants flowering at a time in a 2x2ft. space using 1 litre bottles!


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 14, 2011)

Would Love to See.  more than a Drawing.


----------



## munch box (Aug 14, 2011)

lol.... I think I'm going to park my car in the mailbox


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 14, 2011)

munch box said:


> thats what I said. And also in his origional post it says that he puts 8 plants in there every 7 days. He says hes got 72 plants flowering at a time in a 2x2ft. space using 1 litre bottles!





Sounds as if ALL of us are doing it all wrong eh!

I thought i was doin ok with 8-10 zips every 30 days.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 14, 2011)

munch box said:


> lol.... I think I'm going to park my car in the mailbox





Whales mating with mice.

Don't fit?Spit on it!


----------



## DarkSlayer420 (Aug 14, 2011)

chasmtz said:


> im trying to do a perpetual but on a larger scale yet not cropping as often in order to keep my #'s down and stay legal to my card. I'm trying to crop 12 plants every 2 months, while vegging for 2 months, 4 months total. I like your setup. What Im saying is that you are already doing a seriously good job with your space and it sounds as if you couldnt do any better. A homemade CO2 bottle could be made from a small bottle that might help increase yields though


If you wanna harvest 12 plants every two months while keeping the setup perpetual its almost impossible because while the 12 plants are flowering you would need 12 more plants that are in veg at the same time, so when the plants in flower finish the ones from veg would replace them. You could however grow a mother in a 4ftx4ftx7ft veg tent then take 6 cuttings from her and leave them veg for 2 months right next to the mother for a total of 7 plants in veg then after the 2 months are up put the 6 clones in flower then take 6 more cuttings from the mother and let them veg for 2 months this will give you a total of 13 plants (one being your mother) letting you crop 6 plants every two months but with a total of 12 plants being allowed to grow at once thats the best your really gonna get and thats even one more plant than you are allowed since the mother makes 13.


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 14, 2011)

DarkSlayer420 said:


> Hello everyone, I have been watching DrBudgreengenes for quite some time now and many other grows from this site as well as many others. When I first started out I had no clue what to do, so many people were growing so many different ways it was simply impossible to keep up with them all. So I took the knowledge I have gained over the years and came up with a setup that gives me a little over 4 Oz's every week. Before I could start I had to piece together what materials I would need, and these are the main things I thought of being the most essential in a grow op.
> 
> *Bud Dryer* - Most people take this for granted but it is the most important part of the process, if you screw this up your crop is a waste of time. It should be completely dark and have good airflow to avoid mold and other issues with heat.
> 
> ...


4 zips + 2x2 flowering area + 72 plants = Bull Shit!
Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 14, 2011)

Oooh I got it.!. Maybe its 2x2x30  With alot of shelves and a bigass ladder in a corner of a warehouse.


----------



## DarkSlayer420 (Aug 14, 2011)

Have you guys ever seen Drbudgreengenes? I have watched him a lot and don't understand why it is so hard to believe, when he first started he was using 20oz soda bottles that were cut down to 16oz. He was growing 27 at a time in a small small cabinet and using cfl lights. He yielded anywhere from 7-21 grams per plant. He put 3 in flowering every week for 9 straight weeks. 3x9=27 plants. Even if he got 7 grams per plant thats still 21 grams every week now my bottles are 1 liter soda bottles but when I trim the tops off they are about 26 ounces. Since my bottles are bigger it makes sense I get more than 7 grams per plant because my plants have more room to grow since my bottles are taller and little wider (not by much at all though). I get about 14-21 grams per plant so in i got 8 in a row and 9 rows thats 72 plants total and i get about 14 per plant so every 2 plants is about an ounce of dry so 8/2=4 oz's for every 8 I pull its sometimes even little higher. Am i missing something?


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 14, 2011)

You can always SHOW some one better than you can TELL them....


----------



## stelthy (Aug 14, 2011)

How do you plan to clear the heat of a 250 & a 600 in your cab design ?? 600's can be a bitch to cool down! - STELTHY


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 14, 2011)

DarkSlayer420 said:


> Have you guys ever seen Drbudgreengenes? I have watched him a lot and don't understand why it is so hard to believe, when he first started he was using 20oz soda bottles that were cut down to 16oz. He was growing 27 at a time in a small small cabinet and using cfl lights. He yielded anywhere from 7-21 grams per plant. He put 3 in flowering every week for 9 straight weeks. 3x9=27 plants. Even if he got 7 grams per plant thats still 21 grams every week now my bottles are 1 liter soda bottles but when I trim the tops off they are about 26 ounces. Since my bottles are bigger it makes sense I get more than 7 grams per plant because my plants have more room to grow since my bottles are taller and little wider (not by much at all though). I get about 14-21 grams per plant so in i got 8 in a row and 9 rows thats 72 plants total and i get about 14 per plant so every 2 plants is about an ounce of dry so 8/2=4 oz's for every 8 I pull its sometimes even little higher. Am i missing something?


 lol great well first your not him and second this is more of a dilemma of u fitting 72 plants ina 2x2 area lol i ran a SOG for 2 years and can fit 37 plants in a 2x5 big foot tray and your gonna tell me you stuff 72 in there LOL bullshit
If this is even true this must look like the biggest cluster fuck in the world


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 14, 2011)

72 party cups in flower would be a Bitch in 2v2. Lmao... How would you water the ones in the back? wouldn't fit & the canopy would be so intermangled.


----------



## DarkSlayer420 (Aug 14, 2011)

Drbudgreengenes even upscaled his grow by doing 144 plants in 2 cabinets thats 72 plants per cabinet still using cfl lights and continued to get the same yields (though he did add more lights obviously since he was doing more plants). Have you guys ever grown a strong genetic strain such as Serious Seeds white russian? Their stuff is no joke they grow huge ass colas, and since all my plants are clones from 2 moms with the same phenos all my plants are the same. I trim or lollipop all my clones at week 3 of flowering this causes all of the energy from my babies to shoot to the center colas. When my plants are ready for harvest the colas are so big but the plants are sometimes not even a foot tall. And when you grow like this, the only bud you get is the main cola buds which is the best smoke in my honest opinion since most energy in cannabis is focused on the main stalk from the get go. What did you guys think a 24oz bottle would yield in bud? from the looks of it it sounds like its not common for someone to get 7 grams from a small plant in even a 16oz bottle with no side branching just one top main cola. When i say no side branching I mean ALL SIDE BRANCHING IS TRIMMED. So all my plants look like little lollipop suckers the colas are about 5-6 inches tall.


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 14, 2011)

DarkSlayer420 said:


> Drbudgreengenes even upscaled his grow by doing 144 plants in 2 cabinets thats 72 plants per cabinet still using cfl lights and continued to get the same yields (though he did add more lights obviously since he was doing more plants). Have you guys ever grown a strong genetic strain such as Serious Seeds white russian? Their stuff is no joke they grow huge ass colas, and since all my plants are clones from 2 moms with the same phenos all my plants are the same. I trim or lollipop all my clones at week 3 of flowering this causes all of the energy from my babies to shoot to the center colas. When my plants are ready for harvest the colas are so big but the plants are sometimes not even a foot tall. And when you grow like this, the only bud you get is the main cola buds which is the best smoke in my honest opinion since most energy in cannabis is focused on the main stalk from the get go. What did you guys think a 24oz bottle would yield in bud? from the looks of it it sounds like its not common for someone to get 7 grams from a small plant in even a 16oz bottle with no side branching just one top main cola. When i say no side branching I mean ALL SIDE BRANCHING IS TRIMMED. So all my plants look like little lollipop suckers the colas are about 5-6 inches tall.


Yes you talking about a S.O.G Sea Of Green lol and once again you are NOT Dr.budgreengenes. So uhh yea lol PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 14, 2011)

I think he's getting stressed...


----------



## munch box (Aug 14, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> 72 party cups in flower would be a Bitch in 2v2. Lmao... How would you water the ones in the back? wouldn't fit & the canopy would be so intermangled.


The laws of physics do not apply to his grow. He picked up the majical cabinet from lion, witch and the wardrobe


----------



## DarkSlayer420 (Aug 14, 2011)

I didnt say it wasnt a bitch to water but I unlike most of you have no life and so I water every other day and feed every other watering I have these trays that I can fit 2 rows of 8 1liter soda bottles on so I pull each of the 4 trays out and water each tray (16 plants at a time) when needed. All i did was copy his method and no I am not him but you dont have to be him to use his good Ideas with success. Im a perfectionist and I know what I am talking about. I have grown for so long big and small plants, but when you grow big plants just look at the wasted space between each one. Think if you have shit tons of 16oz soda bottles in between all of those empty spaces and filled every square inch of wasted space up, do you even realize how much bud your missing out on? You just cant grow big plants and make use of all your space thats why sog is done only with small plants but what ppl dont get is that even with small plants there is wasted space so the real question is how small of a container can you grow in and still yield 7 grams. Figure that question out and then do it to make sure its possible. Then keep uping the number of plants until you got 4 rows of 4 plants all yielding 7grams a piece that will give you 7x16=112 or QP. Doing sog is more than knowing how to grow a plant its almost a study to see how much you can get off of a small ass plant then upscale so you are getting the same yield per plant but add more and more plants to your operation.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 14, 2011)

Pix or it never happened please. <3 Expand my Mind.


----------



## HankDank (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah, pics are a must in this situation or its all bs, sorry bro


----------



## irieie (Aug 14, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> 72 party cups in flower would be a Bitch in 2v2. Lmao... How would you water the ones in the back? wouldn't fit & the canopy would be so intermangled.


 that would not even work. party cups are 4" in diameter. you could only fit 9 per square foot giving a total of 36 in a 2x2. you need atleast a 2x4 area to fit that many 4" cups. the only way this could physically work is with plants that were in cups that are like 2.66'' in diameter. but lets round up to 3 (which would only be 64) there is no way you could get 4 zips from 8 plants grown in 3" cup. thats impossible.


----------



## munch box (Aug 14, 2011)

irieie said:


> that would not even work. party cups are 4" in diameter. you could only fit 9 per square foot giving a total of 36 in a 2x2. you need atleast a 2x4 area to fit that many 4" cups. the only way this could physically work is with plants that were in cups that are like 2.66'' in diameter. but lets round up to 3 (which would only be 64) there is no way you could get 4 zips from 8 plants grown in 3" cup. thats impossible.


Did you hear that Dark Slayer? If your pots won't fit then how we supposed to believe you can fit 72 plants in thier too?


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 14, 2011)

I really hope that if you post again it has pics in it.

Udder wise...........


----------



## irieie (Aug 14, 2011)

now if you wanted to harvest 4 zips every 2 weeks with a 2x4 flower and a 2x2 veg. now that is another story....


----------



## Xcon (Aug 14, 2011)

That's a lot of work dude, people want to see your results before considering something like that. We put a lot of time and effort into our grows, and it's a little disengenuous to make a claim then point to somebody else's work as if you get the same results. That's like me claiming to paint masterpieces and showing DaVinci's work to say "look, it can be done". Show your work, dude.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe he left to go take pics???????????


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 14, 2011)

DarkSlayer420 said:


> Drbudgreengenes even upscaled his grow by doing 144 plants in 2 cabinets thats 72 plants per cabinet still using cfl lights and continued to get the same yields (though he did add more lights obviously since he was doing more plants). Have you guys ever grown a strong genetic strain such as Serious Seeds white russian? Their stuff is no joke they grow huge ass colas, and since all my plants are clones from 2 moms with the same phenos all my plants are the same. I trim or lollipop all my clones at week 3 of flowering this causes all of the energy from my babies to shoot to the center colas. When my plants are ready for harvest the colas are so big but the plants are sometimes not even a foot tall. And when you grow like this, the only bud you get is the main cola buds which is the best smoke in my honest opinion since most energy in cannabis is focused on the main stalk from the get go. What did you guys think a 24oz bottle would yield in bud? from the looks of it it sounds like its not common for someone to get 7 grams from a small plant in even a 16oz bottle with no side branching just one top main cola. When i say no side branching I mean ALL SIDE BRANCHING IS TRIMMED. So all my plants look like little lollipop suckers the colas are about 5-6 inches tall.


 *
in this post here, you say all ur plants are clones cut from a mother plant...correct??
but in your first post you say you have plants in all stages of growth, "with some not even showing sex yet"...you shouldny have be sexing clones dude....are you cloning plants that you havent sexed and are taking a chance?? or are you just blowin smoke up are asses??

and another thing is that from my experience, a cola that is 5 to 6 inches wet, isnt gonna be 14g+-dry weight
*


----------



## Xcon (Aug 14, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Maybe he left to go take pics???????????


Personally, I hope he's making us another drawing


----------



## DarkSlayer420 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok so you dont believe me Im going back to my house in 2 weeks and have a crop that will be getting harvested a week after i get back so ill take pics, I am very private about this shit so I never take pics cuz i have never posted or would post a grow journal online this was just a quick post to show you my setup and results knock it if you want but it works my plants are all dried for 7 days before weighed so i know they are dry and all them weigh between 14-18 some 20. Im not an idiot or a lyer i am just simply asking why dont you believe me. Drbudgreengenes is not me i know that but i copied his work and used lots of my own ideas and the cool thing is that I built this setup myself i went to homedepot for the wood and built it each room has its own doors so none of them get interrupted, i put mylar on the walls and material around the edge where the doors shut so when the doors are shut and locked it is airtight meaning the only two holes in each room is the hole in the top and the hole in the bottom so when the intake at the top port hole sucks air out there is a negative pressure created pulling a upward airflow which just keeps circulating the negative pressure alone will give you tons of crystals and with lollipoping this is the type of airflow they need rushing up through the plant from the bottom. And I did make a mistake on the measures of my cabinet as I used a 6 dollar bill and it was more like 2 1/2ftx5ft maybe even 2 3/4ft but i dont have tape measures and shit so cant tell you exact but when I go to take pics in 3 weeks ill bring a tape measure.

Drbudgreengenes did this with 27 plants and CFL lighting and got 7-21grams per plant and you are knocking me? I use a 600w hps and you say I cant reach what he does with cfl? The Dr has taught me something dont believe in 1gram a watt because you can do so much better and its easier on small scale ops. So all i am asking is why dont you believe me i will promise to show pics when I harvest in 3 weeks but until then please do tell me if he can do it with 27 plants in a cabinet and he uses CFL lights and not even that many either, then why dont you believe that I can do it with a 600w hps in just a little bigger of a op than his. Actually he upscaled his grow to the exact number I have I dont know if he had 9 rows of 8 but still he continued to yield the same as he did in his previous grow. So why are you knocking me its been done I just took everything he did but improved it i did hps instead of cfl and have my light aircooled and the ac in my room is on all the time it cost an extra 50 a month but i leave it run all day everyday. So again I dont care if you knock me like i said im taking pics maybe even in 2 weeks if i leave sooner but please tell me why im a fake or why i cant do what drbudgreengenes already did?


----------



## DarkSlayer420 (Aug 14, 2011)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> *
> in this post here, you say all ur plants are clones cut from a mother plant...correct??
> but in your first post you say you have plants in all stages of growth, "with some not even showing sex yet"...you should be sexing clones dude....are you cloning plants that you havent sexed and are taking a chance?? or are you just blowin smoke up are asses??
> 
> ...


I didnt mean to say sex meant to say pistols but had gender on my mind was my mistake yes they are all clones no there are no males it was a mistake of my rambling.


----------



## irieie (Aug 14, 2011)

DarkSlayer420 said:


> Ok so you dont believe me Im going back to my house in 2 weeks and have a crop that will be getting harvested a week after i get back


 who is taking care of your plants? your a clown bro and its obvious from what you are saying that you are lying. give it a rest no one is believing you at all.


----------



## Xcon (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL he's trolling, built a growroom using a 6 dollar bill instead of a tape measure.


----------



## DarkSlayer420 (Aug 14, 2011)

irieie said:


> who is taking care of your plants? your a clown bro and its obvious from what you are saying that you are lying. give it a rest no one is believing you at all.


I have been doing this for years and im taking down all the names of the ppl who didnt believe me cuz when I show you all the plants with all doors of the cabinet open you are gonna see 8 hanging in dryer 2 moms and 8 clones rooting and to the right you will see 72 bottles 9 rows of 8 and you will see what I mean it looks like a thick wall of bud i dont know if it serious seeds white russian or what but it is the first strain I did and wouldnt do any different besides another strain from them but they are big yielders and vigerous plants, that never dissappoint. So maybe someone who sogs serious seed strains please come shed some light on these ppl. I know what I built and what I do I know my phs and ppms and all that im no noob and for the last time I do get 4oz off every 8 i pull sometimes more. To answer your question I have a drip system that I use when im away I built it by sticking 8 bottles next to each other and splitting the hose in the middle of each bottle and built 4 of those they look like the pic below. 20Gal reservoir pumps nutrients through those to each bottle. There is a last row with only 8 tubes for the last 8 bottles.


----------



## DarkSlayer420 (Aug 14, 2011)

Xcon said:


> LOL he's trolling, built a growroom using a 6 dollar bill instead of a tape measure.


No i just built it so long ago cant remember the mesearments but before i left to visit my family i saw the post questioning weather my measurements were right and so i took a 6 dollar bill and it evened more out to what I put in my last post about the 2 1/2- 2 3/4ft


----------



## kyoinidaho (Aug 14, 2011)

what is a 6 dollar bill?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 14, 2011)

^ I didn't even realize he said 6 dollar bill.. Fail on my part.


----------



## bigtgrowinweed (Aug 14, 2011)

i cant w8 to see this shit in colour yo


----------



## Xcon (Aug 14, 2011)

Xcon said:


> Personally, I hope he's making us another drawing









LMAO!!!!  +rep


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Aug 14, 2011)

Xcon said:


> LMAO!!!!  +rep


golden! a


----------



## DarkSlayer420 (Aug 14, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> golden! a


Im drawing on a freakin laptop pad chill out you get the idea and obiously u guys are haters i never stood a chance you dont believe me at all from the get go its ok ill post it elsewhere and then come back here in 3 weeks and tell you what a bunch of noobs you are. Drbudgreengenes grows 7 gram plants in smaller than what I am did you guys do this to him when he first said what he accomplished? or maybe its a magical strain he has? no most good yielding strains work I have even put nyc diesel in this setup all I have to do is wait a week pull 8 pop 8 clones of a different strain in and now i got multiple strains going at once. Except I can only fit 2 moms in my veg area while leaving room for clones to root. So the hell with u haters but I will be back to show pics but dont expect me to help anyone who dogged me cuz not gonna happen you will see lol. You will call me DrBud Jr when you see what I came up with my temps never go above 80 usually at 78 (ac makes this possible). 

Again anyone can do this shit, you know what most of your problems are? You guys need to get up and do it, stop sitting in front of your computer just experiment with shit. Go out and put bag seed in the ground just try something form a plan and use it. Most of you who are members here know what you need to do but dont have the money or dont know how you would do it or are afraid of failure. Stop doubting yourselves you can I did, I knew putting 600w in this small of an area is risky yes but so is hydro one power out and you could be fucked, but I know that with my ac and my aircooled hoods and ac air coming from the bottom port holes and being pulled to the top port holes where my exhaust fan sits my temps stay awesome. Please give me 3 weeks ill be back with pics my whole cabinet my harvest my ac unit the whole thing and my cola dried and cut they are all one main cola plants there is no side branching. If a side branch is growing I chop them so when they are done they look like a popsickle I cant have side branching anyway because it would poke into the plants next to them and believe me each bottle touches each other they are squished right up against each other. But with the trays its easy and they dont need much water since its only a 24oz bottle.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 14, 2011)

I believe you bro... Still would like some bud porn to look at though...


----------



## Xcon (Aug 14, 2011)

DarkSlayer420 said:


> Most of you who are members here know what you need to do but dont have the money or dont know how you would do it or are afraid of failure. Stop doubting yourselves you can I did, I knew putting 600w in this small of an area is risky yes but so is hydro one power out and you could be fucked, but I know that with my ac and my aircooled hoods and ac air coming from the bottom port holes and being pulled to the top port holes where my exhaust fan sits. Please give me 3 weeks


Don't get all worked up, we're just having fun. Most of us use methods that are congruent with our lifestyles, a guy with a family and a good job has different priorities than somebody who grows for a living.


----------



## yesum (Aug 14, 2011)

600 watts in 2x2' space..... I do not think so. Lots of people did not believe the Dr. and his claims btw. I have no idea on the matter.

If you or anyone else can do this, hey great. I just do not think I can, so skepticism rules. If you are a troll, congrats on catching so many suckers already.


----------



## NoBarriers (Aug 14, 2011)

I've seen the thread showing how to get a pound every 3 weeks. Only difference was he was using 3 x 600's in flower with aeroponics in 3 3x3 areas and his shit was tight and with tons of pics mind you.... Now if you can do slightly less in a 2x2 with one 600 awesome...

Do the math and you can understand the skepticism. There are alot of people who make alot of ego driven claims on here...


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 15, 2011)

13 days and counting....

Pics are coming Pics are coming Pics are coming!

If you have been doin this for as long as you say you should already know that your gonna have to SHOW people what you claim.Doesn't make much sense to make a claim as such without pics to prove yourself and skip through all the drama.

You can go to another forum bro,but members there will be expecting the same thing from you,pics of what you claim.I don't get WHY you just didn't put them up with your first post.Thread would have been on an entire different road if ya did.

Why do you need 3 weeks?


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice grow brotha! Jk! Man how u gonna post a new thread with drawings!? U had me all excited thinking ima get 4 zips a week! I think this is what u would call false advertising


----------



## lostNug (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so 50posts and 6 pages later and stil no pics? Come on man. If u were trying to be real private about it u wouldn't of posted on here in the first place so either post the pics orget the fuck outa here!

U got me all excited when I saw the tile of the thread cuz I just started a mini grow in the same area that u claim and was hoping this was real. But no Justt one big disappointment.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 15, 2011)

Im still waiting to hear what the fuck is a 6 dollar bill??!! Sorry bro but it just does'nt add up. Is this like a stadium setup with different levels. We need pics my man. This is one of those things we need to see to believe.

Ohh shit a six dollar bill. 

 *LMFAO!!! *


----------



## Father Earth (Aug 15, 2011)

Imma be paitent and see what ya got Dark Slayer. Take care until then!


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 15, 2011)

The day he proves him self right.. Im going to Re-Vamp my OP. from unlimited space.. to 2x 2x2 rooms, 1 600w each and I want 8 oz every 7 days.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 15, 2011)

Dude, why all ya'll tripping? I grew 1 lb. dry cured bud in a shoebox last year.

EDIT: Okay, it was a Boot box!


----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Dude, why all ya'll tripping? I grew 1 lb. dry cured bud in a shoebox last year.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, it was a Boot box!


Can you post a picture of your shoe box grow op? I would love to see what it looks like


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

Metasynth I don't think your picture uploaded properly. Maybe try it again cuz I can't see it


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2011)

General rule is 25plants per m2. So for u 2 say 76 in 4ft2. Not a fucking chance. Possibly 4m2. Totally bullshit


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 15, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> The day he proves him self right.. Im going to Re-Vamp my OP. from unlimited space.. to 2x 2x2 rooms, 1 600w each and I want 8 oz every 7 days.


Wait.. you didn't tear you current grow op down yet and start a replica of this?!?! Dam bruh your falling behind man


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 15, 2011)

If you really wanna do a S.O.G set up properly heres a guide line. I ran a replica of this set up for almost 2 years in till i fell in love with growing 6'-8' trees which lead me to tear it down but was still fun as hell and very limited amount of work.  

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html


----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

I've thought about doing something like that but my doctor said I can't grow that many


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 15, 2011)

that drawing made me lol my ass off!




DarkSlayer420 said:


> I have been doing this for years and im taking down all the names of the ppl who didnt believe me cuz when I show you all the plants with all doors of the cabinet open you are gonna see 8 hanging in dryer 2 moms and 8 clones rooting and to the right you will see 72 bottles 9 rows of 8 and you will see what I mean it looks like a thick wall of bud i dont know if it serious seeds white russian or what but it is the first strain I did and wouldnt do any different besides another strain from them but they are big yielders and vigerous plants, that never dissappoint. So maybe someone who sogs serious seed strains please come shed some light on these ppl. I know what I built and what I do I know my phs and ppms and all that im no noob and for the last time I do get 4oz off every 8 i pull sometimes more. To answer your question I have a drip system that I use when im away I built it by sticking 8 bottles next to each other and splitting the hose in the middle of each bottle and built 4 of those they look like the pic below. 20Gal reservoir pumps nutrients through those to each bottle. There is a last row with only 8 tubes for the last 8 bottles.
> 
> View attachment 1735875


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2011)

U cant fit 76 flowering plants into 4ft square. Not a fucking chance. I grew 16 in 6ft squared and it was very tight


----------



## munch box (Aug 15, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U cant fit 76 flowering plants into 4ft square. Not a fucking chance. I grew 16 in 6ft squared and it was very tight


ya well dark slayer can fit 152 plants in a 4x4 ft. square. So what do you have to say about that? Hes got some of that Chris Angel bud crossed with david blane


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 15, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 1737179


Bro you are too funny!! Great sense off humor man!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2011)

Total shite. If pics ever come up Ill eat my hat


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 15, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Bro you are too funny!! Great sense off humor man!


What do you mean? That was my primary gow box for a couple years...I've grown POUNDS in there!


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 15, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> What do you mean? That was my primary gow box for a couple years...I've grown POUNDS in there!



Do you sell them by chance?I'd like to purchase one.About 150 of'mmm to be exact.I can pay you 13 and 2/3 pesos each.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 15, 2011)

I can top that with my perpetual match box grow. Im yielding a half a pound every week with it and im only running 35 plants in there with a 400 watt HPS. LMFAO!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 15, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Do you sell them by chance?I'd like to purchase one.About 150 of'mmm to be exact.I can pay you 13 and 2/3 pesos each.


PM me, we can make a deal for 100 cans of refried beans...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 15, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> I can top that with my perpetual match box grow. Im yielding a half a pound every week with it and im only running 35 plants in there with a 400 watt HPS. LMFAO!!!


Don't lie homie, you can't fit a 400w in a matchbox...you know you're rocking a 150w...But damn, 1/2 lb. off a 150w HPS in a matchbox? Yeah, you got me beat...


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 15, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> PM me, we can make a deal for 100 cans of refried beans...


I only have 50 cans.....25 cans and a donkey and it's on!!

I'll meet you at da border....just float them across da river....but don't turn on the lights....incognito.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Aug 16, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Do you sell them by chance?I'd like to purchase one.About 150 of'mmm to be exact.I can pay you 13 and 2/3 pesos each.


i want one too!! ill pay you with a 6 dollar bill!!!


----------



## dbkick (Mar 28, 2012)

if my calendar is right those photos are like several months overdue.


----------



## F A B (Mar 28, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Would Love to See.  more than a Drawing.



no doubt bro


----------



## F A B (Mar 28, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Don't lie homie, you can't fit a 400w in a matchbox...you know you're rocking a 150w...But damn, 1/2 lb. off a 150w HPS in a matchbox? Yeah, you got me beat...


it will fit all u need is a hammer


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 28, 2012)

i pull 3+oz every 2 weeks about in a perpetual SOG 21 plants in 1 gal pots under 400w hps and 400w MH in 2x4x4 what he is talking about is very difficult.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 28, 2012)

i wanna see pics man that sound like a cool system but i dont know is 3oz week is realistic to expect...


----------



## F A B (Mar 28, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> i wanna see pics man that sound like a cool system but i dont know is 3oz week is realistic to expect...



did he ever post any pics ? i am not reading all 8 pages


----------



## tranka32 (Mar 28, 2012)

No, I went through all 8 no pics = didn't happen! BS


----------



## F A B (Mar 28, 2012)

tranka32 said:


> No, I went through all 8 no pics = didn't happen! BS


well drawings dont count
no pics dont count 
didnt happen


but i know how to get 4oz every 7 days

wait for it , wait for it 
i go to the dopeman and buy 4 oz a week


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 28, 2012)

F A B said:


> wait for it , wait for it
> i go to the dopeman and buy 4 oz a week


now thats uber realistic


----------



## F A B (Mar 28, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> now thats uber realistic



shit u got to have a plan 
and a backup one too


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 29, 2012)

this shit is ridiculous


----------



## ChronicObsession (Mar 29, 2012)

I think I will park my penis in a car garage. dude it's impossible this is pure cracked out craziness. But if you could start using a real camera instead of that cyber illustration voodoo, I would like it a lot sir. I would like it.


----------



## F A B (Apr 2, 2012)

ChronicObsession said:


> I think I will park my penis in a car garage. dude it's impossible this is pure cracked out craziness. But if you could start using a real camera instead of that cyber illustration voodoo, I would like it a lot sir. I would like it.


seems he knows how to grow like this but dont know how to use a camera


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Apr 3, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhh free post


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 3, 2012)

Requesting thread deletion for bandwidth waste


----------



## F A B (Apr 3, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Requesting thread deletion for bandwidth waste


more like delete because it was a fantasy 
weed does that


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 3, 2012)

Requesting deletion to free up space to bring the LIKE button back!!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 3, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Requesting deletion to free up space to bring the LIKE button back!!!


best post all day


----------



## F A B (Apr 3, 2012)

jsamuel24 said:


> Requesting deletion to free up space to bring the LIKE button back!!!



hope it works as it would be more worthwhile


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 5, 2012)

damn guys, hate to see you shoot this dude down. i can show you that it works. i know this dr who he is talkin about (not personally but seen his work with pics) and he does harvest what he claims. the craziest part is ppl who copy his set up do almost as good. i can and will show u guys the docs grows, then ill show u numerous people who copied EXACTLY what he does. the person who started this thread even said in plain english that the dr. was doing it with cfls which is a true statement and the people who copied did cfls and did just as good, and homie who started this thread said hes using a 600w which would smash what the dr. and others put out. since i can assume how some of you people are (some of you know me and i know you) ill break it down for you's seeing the links are liek 60 pages long and ive read all of it. the dr use to do big big time grows, warehouse sized, got caught did time, now he does it but this time lives off the grid using only cfls because he cant run HID because he makes his own electricity using car engines alternators and batterys and bunch of other things..even teaches how to do it and how much it will cost ( about 9 grand)...any way his grow is hempy bucket ebb and flow and he does pull 7-21 g per clone no questions asked. dont feel like typing and explaning and you alll should read every post every page. out of every page only a few people were making accusations like u guys all did. it wasnt till someone tried his methods and came up with the same results. its nuts everyone in this community RIU, always always down talk people and call bs and fucking instead of helping/learning something or someone new they just make fun or shoot it down. all you guys should apoligize to the dude who made this thread because he most likely isnt lying. he is pulling a qp every week.

know what, i wont send the link, ill keep it a secret but ill post up a pic of the harvest


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 5, 2012)

View attachment 2107862 theres the doc 72 of these and now someone who copied him


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Apr 5, 2012)

lol this is great


----------



## jsamuel24 (Apr 5, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> damn guys, hate to see you shoot this dude down. i can show you that it works. i know this dr who he is talkin about (not personally but seen his work with pics) and he does harvest what he claims. the craziest part is ppl who copy his set up do almost as good. i can and will show u guys the docs grows, then ill show u numerous people who copied EXACTLY what he does. the person who started this thread even said in plain english that the dr. was doing it with cfls which is a true statement and the people who copied did cfls and did just as good, and homie who started this thread said hes using a 600w which would smash what the dr. and others put out. since i can assume how some of you people are (some of you know me and i know you) ill break it down for you's seeing the links are liek 60 pages long and ive read all of it. the dr use to do big big time grows, warehouse sized, got caught did time, now he does it but this time lives off the grid using only cfls because he cant run HID because he makes his own electricity using car engines alternators and batterys and bunch of other things..even teaches how to do it and how much it will cost ( about 9 grand)...any way his grow is hempy bucket ebb and flow and he does pull 7-21 g per clone no questions asked. dont feel like typing and explaning and you alll should read every post every page. out of every page only a few people were making accusations like u guys all did. it wasnt till someone tried his methods and came up with the same results. its nuts everyone in this community RIU, always always down talk people and call bs and fucking instead of helping/learning something or someone new they just make fun or shoot it down. all you guys should apoligize to the dude who made this thread because he most likely isnt lying. he is pulling a qp every week.
> 
> know what, i wont send the link, ill keep it a secret but ill post up a pic of the harvest



Not tryin to shoot the guy down. I am sure that method works, but his mathmatics did not work. I personaly think that alot of people were excited by the idea, but a few hand drawn drawnings are not proof of concept. Thats all anyone wanted, was his proof of concept, not someone elses or links or anything. Persoanly I wouldnt post and idea or what I was doing unless I was going to share pics so I could help others trying to do the same thing. JMHO


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 5, 2012)

i hear you bro.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 5, 2012)

Nobody said he couldn't do what he as doing. They were just saying that his math regarding plants in his tent defied the laws of physics. He could fit at most 8 rows of 8, with absolutely no room left; he says its 9 rows of 8. He says he left room, but then he says it's all crammed in there. Not saying he didn't do it. Though a guy that posts a thread about "4oz a week", gives mathematically impossible data, and acts put-out when given a totally reasonable request for pics; should probably be taken with a grain of salt. I personally applaud this accomplishment, once it's proven to be true. Until then, I could draw you a picture of my 300kw grow room if you'd like.


----------



## cues (Apr 5, 2012)

It's theoretically possible to average 4zips a week under (next to) a 600 running a vertical Heath-Robinson style with a seperate veg cabinet. Not in a 2x4 foot cab though, and definately not in soil. Maybe he meant 2x4 metres?


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 6, 2012)

cues said:


> It's theoretically possible to average 4zips a week under (next to) a 600 running a vertical Heath-Robinson style with a seperate veg cabinet. Not in a 2x4 foot cab though, and definately not in soil. Maybe he meant 2x4 metres?


nope, done with all cfls.


----------

